# Launching E46 M3



## Polo08816 (Jul 10, 2004)

Check out this article in Popular Science...

http://www.popsci.com/popsci/auto/article/0,12543,358540,00.html

It mentions something about the European software....are there any other advantages to the Euro spec software other than a better launch? Does installing the European software void the car's warranty?


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't believe everything you read.

That article is so full of misinformation you probably know less than you did before you read it.

-Daver


----------

